# Cleaning with Ninn-fleas in trailer parks



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Lesson #1-there will ALWAYS be twice as many fleas this year as there were last year.

Lesson #2-if you don't have a concrete pad under your trailer, bombing the house is a total waste of cash.

Lesson #3-do NOT go to the hardware store and ask for DE. Go to the healthfood store. The man at the hardware store will not know what you are talking about and will look at you as if you are wearing a tinfoil hat. (did u forget your hat?)

Lesson #4-don't waste your money on mothballs under the house without the blasted concrete pad. Fleas lay their eggs in the DOGGONE DIRT!

Lesson #5-keep the lawn mowed and the weeds knocked down. Even if it pours for days on end, find a way to get the weedeating done between showers or something. Bugs like tall grass. The more you have, the more fleas you have.

Lesson #6-order twice as many beneficial nematodes as you think you will need to eat up the fleas. If you have pets, you're gonna hafta treat the yard twice.

Lesson #7-Don't forget to open the snake tank when you bomb. Please remove the snake to another location before turning on bombs. Snake bedding is a lovely place for fleas to hide. Very warm and humid in there. Snakes are VERY hard to give a fleabath to.

Lesson #8-You WILL get fleas back tomorrow if you forget to put the vacuum cleaner bag in the trash today.

Lesson #9-Do not ask the cat if she wants to take a tubby. You know she doesn't. She knows she doesn't. Which one of you is the idiot in this conversation?

Lesson #10-give all the animals a bath outdoors the same day you bomb the house. DO NOT use dog flea treatment on the cats or vice-versa. 

REPEAT EVERY 3 DAYS FOR 10 DAYS. This should totally screw up the fleas and send them somewhere where normal people just ignore them and run the vacuum.........................lol


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

:stars: snakes, cats, fleas, oh my! :stars:


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Ninn...only two or three months till a few good freezes kill most of them off!

(I meant that to be uplifting, I swear.)

Kayleigh


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

> Lesson #9-Do not ask the cat if she wants to take a tubby. You know she doesn't. She knows she doesn't. Which one of you is the idiot in this conversation?


 Cats are fascinated by water. However, their fascination ends when they are actually IN water. A very few cats actually like baths. The rest despise baths, except for tongue baths, which they will administer to THEMSELVES, thank you VERY much.

Worse, if the cat has fleas, she's likely to have worms, too. Isn't THAT good to know?


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

Obligatory I Can Has Cheezburger link: http://icanhascheezburger.com/2008/07/29/funny-pictures-add-watur-run/ .


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Ninn, can you explain to me what to do in Step #6 of your original post? What are beneficial nematodes? Something to treat the yard with? 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

beneficial nematodes are living organisms who eat fleas, flea larvae, and flea eggs! yay! you can buy them from www.gardensalive.com. they come freeze dried, and you add them to water and hook a garden sprayer onto your hose. like for miracle grow.
then you just spray the yard, under the house, the driveway, everything.


----------

